# Betta Codes for Dummies



## splyce (Apr 2, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you really well informed betta people out there could enlightened the rest of us (not-so-well-informed) on what the betta type codes I've seen mean - like VT, and CT and so forth.

I imagine CT stands for "Crown Tail", not sure what the rest might mean but I would like to know! And maybe I'm not the only clueless one out here 

(Then again, maybe I am...)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, I'll do the basics. 

VT: Veiltail
CT: Crowntail
DeT: delta tail
DBT or DT: double tail
HM: Halfmoon
HMPK: Halfmoon Plakat
PK: Plakat

Other terms you may hear:

QT: Quarantine
DOA: dead on arrival (for shipping fish) 
HOB filter: hang on back filter


I'll write more if I can think of them.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

MTS: multiple tank syndrome
LFS: Local fish store

:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

BA stands for bettaholics anonymous. lol


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

Other abbreviations that are used on this site - and in the hobby:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/how-use-tropicalfishkeeping-com/acronyms-10151/


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

no ure not the only clueless one out there  I was wondering the meaning of all the abbreviations so hurray for u for making a thread out of this!!


----------



## splyce (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the great answers, it really helps to know some of this terminology. Now I'll know what code to put in my signature if/when I get around to making one


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

SBD: Swim Bladder Desease


----------

